# VK | R1.00 Online exclusive deal 3 now live!!!!



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/19)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/r1-exclusive-online-deal-svrf-random-juice-60ml.html​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/19)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/r1-deal-vladdin-case-black.html






Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/19)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/r1-deal-vape-king-fenrir-bf-stabilized-wood-mod-v2.html





Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chickenstrip (29/11/19)

Devastated. I really wanted one of those mods


----------



## Resistance (30/11/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> Devastated. I really wanted one of those mods


You should inquire if it's not a weekend deal.


----------



## Chickenstrip (30/11/19)

Resistance said:


> You should inquire if it's not a weekend deal.


It's sold out bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/11/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> It's sold out bro


I saw now bro.sorry


----------

